# Vector als Spalte in einer JTable anzeigen



## Sharam (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

weiß jemand zufällig wie man eine Zeile bzw. einen Vektor als eine
Spalte in einer JTabelle darstellen kann? Zur Zeit kann ich die Daten
nur zeilenweise in die Tabelle einfügen.Brauche ich eventuell
DefaultTableModel? Habe leider keine Beispiele im Internet finden
können. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Sharam


----------



## flashray (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sharam,

schau mal hier:


```
import java.util.Vector;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;

public class TableandVector extends JFrame {

	private Vector<Vector> rowData = new Vector<Vector>();

	private Vector<Integer> row1 = new Vector<Integer>();

	private Vector<Integer> row2 = new Vector<Integer>();

	private Vector<Integer> row3 = new Vector<Integer>();

	private Vector<String> columnNames = new Vector<String>();

	private JTable table;

	public TableandVector() {
		super("Table and Vector Example");
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.setLocationByPlatform(true);
		this.setAlwaysOnTop(true);

		for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
			row1.add(new Integer(i));
			row2.add(new Integer(i * i));
			row3.add(new Integer(i * i * i));
			columnNames.add("Multiple of " + i);
		}
		rowData.add(row1);
		rowData.add(row2);
		rowData.add(row3);

		table = new JTable(rowData, columnNames);
		table.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
		
		this.add(new JScrollPane(table));

		this.pack();
		this.setVisible(true);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new TableandVector();

	}
}
```


Vg Erdal


----------



## Sharam (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Erdal,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, werde es gleich morgen Abend ausprobieren.

Gruß

Sharam


----------

